# need redline(deer knowledge)



## Silence (Nov 15, 2011)

need redline for the deer if anyone can give me it  thank you


http://i.imgur.com/IIQOA.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey. I'm not very skilled with drawing deer so I can't help you when it comes to redlines for deer but.. you should chec these out
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9977/0059x.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/4093/0060x.jpg
This is a doe, but the base for a male deer doesn't vary too too much from it. Though, during the rut, a male deer's neck will be a lot thicker.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Nov 15, 2011)

Gave it a try.


----------



## Silence (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you, that helps a lot both of you


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

Alright, I tried my hand at it. I am by no means skilled in drawing deer. I wasn't sure what kinda deer you were drawing, because he looks a bit like a caribou, so I tried my best at drawing a deeer but added in the fluffy neck of a caribou


----------



## Zydala (Nov 15, 2011)

those are not deer feet. Deer have very small, dainty cloven hooves (split down the middle of the hoof). Next time I recommend using a reference alongside the piece instead of coming to people here who have little memorized in the way of animal anatomy. The redline above has problems and doesn't underline a lot of distinctive aspects of deer anatomy that are missing from your original. Clay had some very good links though.

EDIT: bah, ninja'd. Clay's was not the one I was referring to.
EDIT EDIT: Cleaned up my post a bit.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Nov 15, 2011)

@ Zydala
Geez, thanks.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry :\ I look back at what I wrote and it kind of came out really rude, didn't it? My apologies. Truth be told I was harsh becaues I just don't think redlines are really helpful in the first place... they're just other people's interpretations of a subject and they're usually filled with flaws, which then people will take and apply and just kind of learn the wrong things... especially if the redliner doesn't use any reference either! Even so, Clay's isn't perfect and doesn't really help with the placement of the back feet on the surface which was a pretty big problem in OP's picture. I just think OP is better off with references and trying to learn that way for now.


----------



## MausC (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.netplaces.com/cartooning/anthropomorphic-characters/lets-start-at-the-zoo.htm







hope this helps
obviously the parts are not called quite the same thing, i just use that as an approximation.
if something's wrong, my bad, it's 3am


----------



## Saeto15 (Nov 17, 2011)

The biggest issue here is that the body just isn't big enough for the head/neck, so no matter how many redlines you get it's still not going to look right.  Clayton's is the closest as far as correct anatomy, though.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

Didnt know what deer you were going with cause its ALL sorts of WTF so I went with red deer. Cause thats what the antlers look like. If it is a caribou then I will redraw it


----------

